# Oil cooler



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

Im looking to mount my new derale oil cooler to the back of my rad so i can put it up on the rack is there any issues with mounting these coolers sideways? I don't think there is but would like to be sure lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DirtyBrutes (Oct 12, 2011)

It looks vertical in the pic. if it horizontal you want the hot or in on top.


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

Nevermind it won't fit vertical with the hoses so will have to figure out a new bracket setup and mount it horizontal with both inlets pointing down or both pointing up which would be better?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

i have mine in front of the rad with ports down


----------



## Onethej (Sep 16, 2012)

Tru cool and b&m say to point there coolers with the 2 ports up so you don't get air trapped in the cooler. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

Onethej said:


> Tru cool and b&m say to point there coolers with the 2 ports up so you don't get air trapped in the cooler.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 

thats what i was thinking but with them pointed up thats a long way up hill to pump oil plus doing oil changes would suck cuz the cooler wouldnt drain then... 

rmax you had any trouble with air with the lines down? thinking about doing it this way and running it around the yard a few times then changing the oil again wouldnt that eliminate any air like purging the system when doing brakes with the bleader valve but instead of a valve letting gravity work causing oil up in the cooler to push the air down to the engine then drain the oil and the air should come out?


----------



## Lonewolfe (Jan 25, 2012)

Here is a pic of mine. Attached to the frame in front of the radiator. Need to make sure no part of the cooler actually touches the frame.


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

I have mine mounted on the front of the radiator with the hoses pointed down too and so far no problems


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

cool im gonna mount it like in the 2nd pic and point the inlets down already got my brackets made and all just gotta wait till friday so i can finish it up and get it on the brute will get pics up when i do


----------

